# Dollarama Halloween stock



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

Ive seen threads recently about stores having halloween stock out already
I thought these were old threads and were brought back up by a new post. I dont have pics as it wasnt all out

I went to dollarama you could'nt walk through the aisles it was all boxes. Some halloween stuff was out, window decals and such

I creeped out some store clerks, I was watching the girl cut open the halloween boxes to see the decorations and she thought I was gawking at her

has anyone elses dollarama put out halloween stock yet??

- Aaron


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I know the one down the street from my house has Hallowe'en out, but the one in Meadowlands doesn't (I haven't been to the one down the street, my roommie and man each brought me home a plastic skull to corpse, so I don't know how much they have out).

My roommate did the same thing to the clerk. She stood staring over her shoulder...LOL!

When I worked at Dollarama all I ever heard was "Hallowe'en ALREADY? *sigh*. " LOL!


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

badass, its all probably out now all i saw was window decals like spiderwebs etc vinyl decals and stuff youd see at homesense, placemats candle holders etc

- Aaron


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

There was some items at the Dollarama in East York, but it's not their full fledged selection yet...either that or they have less than last year.


----------

